# AbuDhabi Property Ownership Visa - Process and Required Documents



## shancock (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi All,

I live in AD and own property in AD. I meet all the criteria for getting a property ownership visa (although I am in between jobs, so only meet the monthly income requirement of AED15k through rent and savings).

My questions are:

1.What is the process to obtain the property visa?
2. What documents will be required?

Kind regards


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

good luck finding answers to those (when its not even easy to find answers to straightforward visa questions).

Try the chat function on abudhabi.ae.
Or just go to the immigration center on Al Saada street (where most likely it will be crowded and the guy on the "information" counter would be busy playing on his phone and likely won't speak English


----------



## shancock (Jun 3, 2015)

rsinner said:


> good luck finding answers to those (when its not even easy to find answers to straightforward visa questions).
> 
> Try the chat function on abudhabi.ae.
> Or just go to the immigration center on Al Saada street (where most likely it will be crowded and the guy on the "information" counter would be busy playing on his phone and likely won't speak English





HAHA! Yes, they don't even have "property investor visa" listed as an official visa on the abudhabi e-gov/ GDRFA site and I suppose given the lack of response to my query that it is not a common visa, so I fear that when I get to the GDRFA to enquire, no-one will know anything and I will be passed around like a hot potato (just in slow motion)...

I shall try your advice to go on the chat...

Thanks for the reply


----------



## shancock (Jun 3, 2015)

shancock said:


> HAHA! Yes, they don't even have "property investor visa" listed as an official visa on the abudhabi e-gov/ GDRFA site and I suppose given the lack of response to my query that it is not a common visa, so I fear that when I get to the GDRFA to enquire, no-one will know anything and I will be passed around like a hot potato (just in slow motion)...
> 
> I shall try your advice to go on the chat...
> 
> Thanks for the reply




Just thought I would update that the "chat" is useless... they don't know the answers, they are just using the website!! Then they said they will refer my query to others, when I asked how long it will take to get a response, they replied as soon as possible..... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... I wont hold my breath


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

shancock said:


> Just thought I would update that the "chat" is useless... they don't know the answers, they are just using the website!! Then they said they will refer my query to others, when I asked how long it will take to get a response, they replied as soon as possible..... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... I wont hold my breath


That's disappointing. I have used them in the past a couple of times, and managed to find some information which was not there on the website.
They do have a call center number as well - but do not expect any miracles.

By the way, are you sure there is a property visa available for property in Abu Dhabi (I had always heard of the Dubai programme)? Freehold in AD in any case is a relatively new concept.


----------



## shancock (Jun 3, 2015)

rsinner said:


> That's disappointing. I have used them in the past a couple of times, and managed to find some information which was not there on the website.
> They do have a call center number as well - but do not expect any miracles.
> 
> By the way, are you sure there is a property visa available for property in Abu Dhabi (I had always heard of the Dubai programme)? Freehold in AD in any case is a relatively new concept.



Well, I am beginning to wonder... on google, various articles have referred to Abu Dhabi, but Dubai comes up more often.

AND this is the response I got from the other department just now:

"No visa is the ownership and property in the state does not guarantee"....

I assume that means that property residence visas do not exist in AD.

I guess I will have to make a trip down there.


----------

